# Considering Ob As First Tt



## Mstng1964 (Oct 19, 2007)

My family is new to RVing, getting ready to purchase our first TT.
Right now considering one of three used models: 
'03 Keystone Outback 28BHS Bunk model w/ side slide
'04 Keystone Outback 28RSS Bunk model w/side & rear bed slide
'02 Forest River Salem 26BHSS bunk model w/ side slide

Asking price for the '03 OB is $12,500 & the '04 is $14,900. Not sure if these are in the ballpark or if I should really work to get a much better price.
I like the Outback models due to the lighter weight, but not sure how I would like the rear bed slide. 
The Forest River seems to have more open floor area. That could be nice if the weather turns bad, we have a 4 & not quite 2 year old.

Any input on the quality of these manufacturers / models would be appreciated.
Also anyone with the manual rear slide, is this something that is easily done, or a real project? Does the manual slide bind over time?
Any input for a newbie would be appreciated.

Tow vehicle is '02 Dodge Ram 1500 5.9L 4x4 factory tow package & hitch

Thanks


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers!









We have an '03 25rss, and have not had any problems whith the rear slide. Don't know how much it was used before we got it, but we have used it plenty without any problems.

Pricewise, I don't know a lot about the asking price. When we bought ours, I called our Credit Union for the book price.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

In general the manual slides give less problems as there is less to go wrong and they weigh less. The worst thing is that the person sleeping to the rear of the bed has to go across the inside person to get up. As to setup just be sure you have a door open to vent air as you open or close the rear slide and you'll have no problems. My DW can do it in a couple of min. start to finish. I have friends who just bought a used 05 28RSS and are thrilled with it. The price you listed is not out of line with what they payed, _(theirs was less)_.

All manuf. have problems, and Outbacks are no exception, but as a group I think you'll find them to be one of the better built units. At least Most of us are happy with our choice. You also gain the best knowledge base,_ (especially on Outbacks),_ out there with this group, and if you're interested... some new family members too.















Just have the unit checked out by a good service provider. Just because a company/person is in the business does not mean they are good, or even have a clue what they are doing, take care on this part.

You didn't mention rear end ratio, or the Tow/max load of your dodge. Add it up and be sure you are below all the limits fully loaded, _(I've seen that 10-15+% below is a good min. target.)_ Make sure you have a good properly set up load eq. hitch with sway control.

Have a great time, and ... OH Yesss... WELCOME TO THE SITE!

Dave
_(a former 1964.5 owner, still miss it)_


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

We LOVE the walk around queen in the 28BHS, and probably could not go back to the queen slide, but thats just us. We paid 15K for a 05 28BHS so I would say those prices are not bad. You can always, and should, work to get them down, but it doesn't seem to me that you would be over paying at the prices your listing. I wouldn't pull it with a 1/2 ton though. Just my .02.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Hello _Mstng1964_, and welcome to Outbackers!

I can't help with the prices as we bought ours new, but as far as the rear slide goes we haven't had any problems. It's a piece of cake to extend and with proper care should not give you any mechanical problems.

You did not mention if you are buying from a private party or from a dealer. If you are buying from a dealer then I would imagine there is quite a bit of mark-up in the price, but of course I'm no expert. Check out the models you are considering on NADA and go from there.

_Dreamtimers_ made a good point about the WDH (weight distribution hitch) and sway control. I would add that you will also need a brake controller. Many of us use the Tekonsha Prodigy and are very happy with them. Also, don't count on the dealer to set these up properly for you. It's best to learn how all three of these very important devices work and how to adjust them properly. It may seem like a lot at first, but you'll get the hang of it in no time.

Have fun with your new TT and let us know which one you decide on.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

having_fun said:


> I wouldn't pull it with a 1/2 ton though. Just my .02.


I have been pulling our beloved 2004 28BHS since new, with a 1500 Suburban, without ANY problems. Would I like to have a bigger TV? Sure, but who doesn't. I am sure that when we upgrade our TV next spring, it will be a 2500 Suburban (BJ-GAKampers, did you hear that!!). As we have two young boys, the bunk layout is perfect and the DW and I love the large front bed. Are these units from a private seller or a dealer? If they are from a dealer (heck, even if a private seller) you might be able to talk them down a bit.


----------



## Raptor22 (Jul 19, 2007)

Mstng1964 said:


> My family is new to RVing, getting ready to purchase our first TT.
> Right now considering one of three used models:
> '03 Keystone Outback 28BHS Bunk model w/ side slide
> '04 Keystone Outback 28RSS Bunk model w/side & rear bed slide
> ...


Welcome aboard.....we also purchased ours new, however this site www.nadaguides.com should help with ball park pricing. Look for the Recreational Vehicle tab and follow the menu instructions. Remember, there is ALWAYS room for negotiation, new or used.

Good luck


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers. I don't have the model of Outback you are looking at, howeve I did purchase my Outback used. I have never looked back. I had a Flagstaff as my first trailer a few years ago and did have some issues with it. Since it was purchased new the dealership took care of these issues. I do find the overall construction and quality of my Outback a big step above the Flagstaff I had.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, Mstng1964!*
I'm glad you have found us!

Obviously we are a little biased around here, but both of the Outbacks are very nice models. We have the 28RS-DS, which is an evolution of the 28RS-S, and could not be happier with it. Regarding the rear slide, it's a non-issue. Takes about two minutes to deploy, and is easy as pie. True, it's not as sexy as an electric or hydraulic slide, but then there is less to fail as well.

As far as quality goes, the Outback is a very well built unit. They are not flawless (none are), but I would say it is easily at the top of the mid-range food chain. Although there always risks with buying a used unit, any initial Q.C. issues have probably been long since resolved. In any case - and with any trailer you decide on - a thorough Pre-Delivery Inspection is a must. Plan on spending a lot of time going over every inch (roof to underbelly) and test every system BEFORE you sign on the dotted line.

Good luck, and feel free to come to us with any specific questions or questions that might arise during your search. There are a lot of very smart and very experienced people around here, and we don't bite!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to OBers.
Don't know for sure if your TV would handle it, or not.......you'd have to check for sure, but I think it would, but I have an 07 OB Sydney 31RQS, loaded, with everything ready to hit the road, for $19,500, if you're interested. Walk-around front queen, side super-slide, plenty of floor space and a quad bunk room for the kids. Look in the "For Sale" section here. There are plenty of great deals on great used OBs.
Happy hunting!!
Darlene


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Any one of those trailers you're considering will be fine as long as it says OUTBACK on the front.









Welcome to the site.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The 28RSDS is a lot of trailer for a 1/2 ton truck (trust me, I know







). Otherwise we love the trailer and floor plan. I think the others are a bit shorter and therefore may be more manageable. Of course if you look at things like I do, that is an excuse to go truck shopping!









The prices don't seem too bad. You can always check out Lakeshore RV or Holman RV and see what the new ones are running. Price is highly dependant on location and time of the year though.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nathan said:


> The 28RSDS is a lot of trailer for a 1/2 ton truck (trust me, I know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really?

Doesn't seem to be much of a problem for mine.









Happy Trails,
Doug

(I think I'll duck now!)


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> The 28RSDS is a lot of trailer for a 1/2 ton truck (trust me, I know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really?

Doesn't seem to be much of a problem for mine.









Happy Trails,
Doug

(I think I'll duck now!)
[/quote]

He said a 1/2 ton. Not a mighty Titan.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We have had the 28BHS since it was new and are still thrilled with it and have no intentions of upgrading as it continues to meet our needs. With two kids it's ideal. I personally could not do the queen slide which was why we chose the 28BHS with a walk-around queen.

Outbacks are not perfect and some have even had severe problems. But thankfully they are in the great minority, an exception rather than the rule. My Outback has never needed a fix of any kind since I brought it home 4 years ago.

Good luck with your choices.


----------



## Mstng1964 (Oct 19, 2007)

Dreamtimers said:


> In general the manual slides give less problems as there is less to go wrong and they weigh less. The worst thing is that the person sleeping to the rear of the bed has to go across the inside person to get up. As to setup just be sure you have a door open to vent air as you open or close the rear slide and you'll have no problems. My DW can do it in a couple of min. start to finish. I have friends who just bought a used 05 28RSS and are thrilled with it. The price you listed is not out of line with what they payed, _(theirs was less)_.
> 
> All manuf. have problems, and Outbacks are no exception, but as a group I think you'll find them to be one of the better built units. At least Most of us are happy with our choice. You also gain the best knowledge base,_ (especially on Outbacks),_ out there with this group, and if you're interested... some new family members too.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave,

Sorry about the "former" in the 1964.5 owner. Maybe someday you'll find another one.
Mine is actually my first car, got it when I was 15! It's in much better shape now than then.

Thanks for the input as for the other information you mentioned. Gears are 3.50, GCWR 12,500, Max trail 7,100, truck curb weight 5300. I am leaning toward the 28BHS, with it's weight around 5,000 I should still have 2,000 lbs of load before hitting my max.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Mstng1964 (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the input and comments.














Two big thumbs up to everyone in the forum, I'm impressed with the replies. I posted a similar question on another bulletin board (not specific to Outbacks). I did not receive any comments specifically on the Forest River, but several on the Outback from there as well. I expected that here, but not on the other site. Seems that owners of Outbacks are happy with their purchase, it's leaning me towards the Outbacks. I plan to visit the dealer this weekend to seem them, so far I've just been looking at their website. I've had positive references on this dealer from some friends at church, so hopefully all goes well.

Thanks again for all the information!!

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Mstng1964 said:


> Gears are 3.50, GCWR 12,500, Max trail 7,100, truck curb weight 5300. I am leaning toward the 28BHS, with it's weight around 5,000 I should still have 2,000 lbs of load before hitting my max.


OK, this is going to be an issue, Mark.

When considering weight, there are a number of things you have to look at.

1. Inspite of what the literature says, the 28BH-S is not going to come in at 5,000. That is for a trailer as it leaves the factory with no options. No batteries, no propane, no awning, etc. By the time it left the dealer, that Outback weighed a lot more. I would encourage a trip to the scales with it before you commit.

2. The 7,100 pound trailer rating on the truck is also for a base unit with a full tank of gas and driver only. The weight of all the options that the truck came with comes right off the top of that trailer rating. Not to mention passengers, cargo in the truck and your hitch setup (I have yet to find a light hitch).

3. You will be surprised how quickly the weight goes up in the trailer when you start packing. And don't forget fluids. 40 or more gallons of water is a lot of weight all by itself.

4. The 3.50:1 rear end in your truck is great for increasing fuel mileage, but not so much for towing. What kind of environment do you expect to tow in? Mountains? strong winds? I'm afraid you will really struggle in any 'non-standard' conditions.

5. Finally, even if your truck is rated to tow 7,100 pounds, you probably don't want to do that. Towing right at the limit leaves no margin for extending the lifespan of your drive train. Most experts will caution you not to tow more than 80-90% of the rated capacity if you expect to keep the truck for very long. Also, there is 7,100 pounds... and then there is 7,100 pounds. Where you might be fine towing a 7,100 pound utility trailer full of rocks, or maybe even a boat, that trailer is one big box and the aerodynamic drag it will inflict is not to be ignored (your truck sure wont!).

Mark, I'm not trying to scare you off here, but you do need to be aware of what you are getting into. On the other hand, there is nothing wrong with a new truck now and then...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## munchkinmom (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers. I am a new TT owner and our first TT is the 25RSS. As a first RV it is wonderful. We have only been out camping twice since we bought it two months ago, but both times we have had no problems. Believe it our not, these trailers have more room than you think once the slides are out. The last time out we had three adults, two teenagers and 2 toddlers and it wasn't bad at all. Whatever you decide, I'm sure you will have loads of fun with your new trailer.


----------



## Mstng1964 (Oct 19, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Gears are 3.50, GCWR 12,500, Max trail 7,100, truck curb weight 5300. I am leaning toward the 28BHS, with it's weight around 5,000 I should still have 2,000 lbs of load before hitting my max.


OK, this is going to be an issue, Mark.

When considering weight, there are a number of things you have to look at.

1. Inspite of what the literature says, the 28BH-S is not going to come in at 5,000. That is for a trailer as it leaves the factory with no options. No batteries, no propane, no awning, etc. By the time it left the dealer, that Outback weighed a lot more. I would encourage a trip to the scales with it before you commit.

2. The 7,100 pound trailer rating on the truck is also for a base unit with a full tank of gas and driver only. The weight of all the options that the truck came with comes right off the top of that trailer rating. Not to mention passengers, cargo in the truck and your hitch setup (I have yet to find a light hitch).

3. You will be surprised how quickly the weight goes up in the trailer when you start packing. And don't forget fluids. 40 or more gallons of water is a lot of weight all by itself.

4. The 3.50:1 rear end in your truck is great for increasing fuel mileage, but not so much for towing. What kind of environment do you expect to tow in? Mountains? strong winds? I'm afraid you will really struggle in any 'non-standard' conditions.

5. Finally, even if your truck is rated to tow 7,100 pounds, you probably don't want to do that. Towing right at the limit leaves no margin for extending the lifespan of your drive train. Most experts will caution you not to tow more than 80-90% of the rated capacity if you expect to keep the truck for very long. Also, there is 7,100 pounds... and then there is 7,100 pounds. Where you might be fine towing a 7,100 pound utility trailer full of rocks, or maybe even a boat, that trailer is one big box and the aerodynamic drag it will inflict is not to be ignored (your truck sure wont!).

Mark, I'm not trying to scare you off here, but you do need to be aware of what you are getting into. On the other hand, there is nothing wrong with a new truck now and then...









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Doug,

These are all good points, I thought I had figured pretty close. Some of my numbers are guestimates as I am new to this. Not scared off yet, however I do want to get the facts. It's much easier to start smaller now than after that trailer is in hooked to my truck and towing is a problem.
OB 4930 is on the spec sheet, I figure 5000 lbs (better to round up)
5000 TT, 120 batteries, 100 LP, 300 water, 150 awning, 200 lb clothing, 100 misc = 5970 total
5300 TV, 200 gas, 500 passengers, 100 hitch = 6100 Total 12,070 lbs

When I put the pencil to it, it is closer to the max GCWR than I thought, but about mid range in the 80 to 90% of rating.
I tried to round up, for example I'm over by 100lbs on passengers from actual weights.
Also, not sure about the hitch weight if that should be added. It is the factory hitch, not dealer added.

Do you think my estimates are close or am I still shy of the TT weight? 
As for the new truck, I would like a diesel for towing. Our plan is if we enjoy the camping and all goes well to upgrade to a diesel & fifth wheel in the future. I just have a hard time justifying a new truck & trailer at the same time. 
Part of the reason I posted here, I value the opinions / information from those experienced in towing & camping.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Looks like you are getting a handle on things, Mark. And I commend you for doing the research before you buy. Too many people get sucked in to this big decision before they are properly prepared... and pay for it later.

Most of your numbers look pretty good. I would say that the misc. is light at 100#. Everybody packs differently of course, but I have always seen ourselves as relatively light packers, and I bet we are closer to 300# of misc. stuff (in the trailer), and another 300# of so in the bed of the truck. The tool box I carry weighs in close to 50# itself. On trips that we take the bikes, add another 150-175# and if we are dry camping the generator is about another 50-60#.

Also, I think 100# is light for the hitch. If you get an Equal-i-zer or Reese DualCam, that will be close (and they are both really nice units), but you cant forget the receiver and framework permanently mounted to the truck. That's going to be another 150# or so.

Here is one tip that can allow you to carry more than you might otherwise: While you can't (shouldn't) exceed either the truck or trailers Gross Weight ratings, weight carried in the trailer is easier than weight carried in the truck. With a half ton, one of the weight ratings often overlooked is the rear axle GWR. In a half ton, it's going to be pretty light. Now a properly balanced trailer is going to put roughly 10% of it's total weight on the tongue (which translates to your trucks rear axle). With a W/D (weight distribution) hitch that weight will further be divided among the rear and front axles. Therefore, if you put a 100# object in the bed of the truck, you are adding 100# to the rear axle. Put that same weight in the trailer, and you are now only adding 10# (or less with W/D) to the rear axle of the truck. You are still towing the same amount, but you have taken a big load off what is probably the weakest link in your equation... the rear axle. As much as possible, keep your load in the trailer, and not in the truck.

All in all, the biggest error I see in your thinking is the statement "Our plan is if we enjoy the camping". "IF we enjoy? If?...

I see a big diesel pulling an even bigger fifth wheel in your near future.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Mstng1964 (Oct 19, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Looks like you are getting a handle on things, Mark. And I commend you for doing the research before you buy. Too many people get sucked in to this big decision before they are properly prepared... and pay for it later.
> 
> Most of your numbers look pretty good. I would say that the misc. is light at 100#. Everybody packs differently of course, but I have always seen ourselves as relatively light packers, and I bet we are closer to 300# of misc. stuff (in the trailer), and another 300# of so in the bed of the truck. The tool box I carry weighs in close to 50# itself. On trips that we take the bikes, add another 150-175# and if we are dry camping the generator is about another 50-60#.
> 
> ...


I just checked my door tag, looks like my axles are the strongest point. Both the front and rear have a rating of 3900 lbs GAWR. That matches up with the load rating of the models with the 3.90 gears (max trail of 8100 lbs vs the 7100 for the 3.50 gears). I ordered the truck with the tow package so I'm not sure why that didn't include the 3.90 gears with the category IV hitch.

I imagine you're right about enjoying camping, it will be nice in a bigger trailer. We borrowed one of my customers 17' Bantams, it was a good trip but really cramped. I never camped growing up, Holiday Inn was my dad's idea of camping.

Thanks again,

Mark


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

Mstng1964 said:


> My family is new to RVing, getting ready to purchase our first TT.
> Right now considering one of three used models:
> '03 Keystone Outback 28BHS Bunk model w/ side slide
> '04 Keystone Outback 28RSS Bunk model w/side & rear bed slide
> ...


Welcome to the Outbackers. Not sure where you are located, but I was on HolmanRV.com in Batavia, OH site last night looking for a friend, and had a 02 25RSS for $8,995. Looks in good shape. They also had a new 07 28RSDS for $16,991. Bought our 28RSDS this past February and love it. Plenty of room for the five of us, plus the two dogs. Had a 05 Silverado 1500 with 5.3L and 4.10 rear end w/tow package. Pulled OK, but did not feel too sure. Traded in on a 06 Dodge 2500HD, 5.9L Cummins. Now don't even feel the trailer. Max speed in the Chevy was around 60-65. Coming back a couple of weeks ago, wasn't paying attention and looked at speedometer - 75 mph. Slowed down as not sure what trailer tires were rated at. Hope this is of some help.

Mike


----------



## Mstng1964 (Oct 19, 2007)

whodey said:


> My family is new to RVing, getting ready to purchase our first TT.
> Right now considering one of three used models:
> '03 Keystone Outback 28BHS Bunk model w/ side slide
> '04 Keystone Outback 28RSS Bunk model w/side & rear bed slide
> ...


Welcome to the Outbackers. Not sure where you are located, but I was on HolmanRV.com in Batavia, OH site last night looking for a friend, and had a 02 25RSS for $8,995. Looks in good shape. They also had a new 07 28RSDS for $16,991. Bought our 28RSDS this past February and love it. Plenty of room for the five of us, plus the two dogs. Had a 05 Silverado 1500 with 5.3L and 4.10 rear end w/tow package. Pulled OK, but did not feel too sure. Traded in on a 06 Dodge 2500HD, 5.9L Cummins. Now don't even feel the trailer. Max speed in the Chevy was around 60-65. Coming back a couple of weeks ago, wasn't paying attention and looked at speedometer - 75 mph. Slowed down as not sure what trailer tires were rated at. Hope this is of some help.

Mike
[/quote]

Thanks for the tip Mike. We're just West of Indianapolis, but I'll be in OH next week on business. Hopefully I will get time to check this out.

Mark


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I see a big diesel pulling an even bigger fifth wheel in your near future.


That never happens!























BTW, Our 28BHS served us well, but it can be at or above the upper limits of some 1/2 ton Tow Vehicles. For us, we were AT the upper limits not above them and it was a pretty good combination for us and how we used the combo.

For some of us, bigger trucks lead to bigger campers, which lead to bigger trucks&#8230;&#8230;.. it can be a slippery slope.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok Doug, are you going to take back your 1/2 ton comments yet?!?!









We all know even you are dreaming of a cloud of Diesel soot!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Ok Doug, are you going to take back your 1/2 ton comments yet?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to disappoint, but no. Don't need one.

That V-10 sure sounds sweet though...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Ok Doug, are you going to take back your 1/2 ton comments yet?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to disappoint, but no. Don't need one.

That V-10 sure sounds sweet though...









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
Hey "NEED" is a word I reserve for the explination to my DW on what's parked in the driveway!!!


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers. I am not familier with the models you mentioned, but I feel the Outback TT is a good investment.


----------



## B&J_GAKampers (May 22, 2007)

H2oSprayer said:


> I wouldn't pull it with a 1/2 ton though. Just my .02.


I have been pulling our beloved 2004 28BHS since new, with a 1500 Suburban, without ANY problems. Would I like to have a bigger TV? Sure, but who doesn't. I am sure that when we upgrade our TV next spring, it will be a 2500 Suburban (BJ-GAKampers, did you hear that!!). As we have two young boys, the bunk layout is perfect and the DW and I love the large front bed. Are these units from a private seller or a dealer? If they are from a dealer (heck, even if a private seller) you might be able to talk them down a bit.
[/quote]

I heard that, and I will be ready when you are. If you let me know about 2 months before your ready we can order it exactly the way you want it.

Butch


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Outbackers! 

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Mstng1964 (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks everybody for all the posts, input and tips. We have pretty much decided on the 25RSS, looks like a good model to start with and fits our needs for now. We like the bunks so if we get in late & the kiddo's are asleep we don't have to make up their beds before tucking them in.
Now I just need to find one close at a good price.
I will say that this forum was a factor in our decision to really look at the OB models. All the posts were great and everyone seems to be eager to help and give suggestions. I think that support will be valuable since this is our first TT. (and should serve us well until the next step diesel & 5'er







)
Hopefully I'll get a chance to meet some of you in the future!

When we find one I'll have to figure out how to put a picture in the signature.

Mark


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Good luck! You'll find it!! Good times await..


----------



## Mstng1964 (Oct 19, 2007)

Mstng1964 said:


> Thanks everybody for all the posts, input and tips. We have pretty much decided on the 25RSS, looks like a good model to start with and fits our needs for now. We like the bunks so if we get in late & the kiddo's are asleep we don't have to make up their beds before tucking them in.
> Now I just need to find one close at a good price.
> I will say that this forum was a factor in our decision to really look at the OB models. All the posts were great and everyone seems to be eager to help and give suggestions. I think that support will be valuable since this is our first TT. (and should serve us well until the next step diesel & 5'er
> 
> ...


Well, as you can all see from the new signature with pic we picked up our new Outback 25RSS Friday night. Looking forward to many happy nights & trips in it.

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Lookin Good









Enjoy!


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

Mstng1964 said:


> Thanks everybody for all the posts, input and tips. We have pretty much decided on the 25RSS, looks like a good model to start with and fits our needs for now. We like the bunks so if we get in late & the kiddo's are asleep we don't have to make up their beds before tucking them in.
> Now I just need to find one close at a good price.
> I will say that this forum was a factor in our decision to really look at the OB models. All the posts were great and everyone seems to be eager to help and give suggestions. I think that support will be valuable since this is our first TT. (and should serve us well until the next step diesel & 5'er
> 
> ...


Well, as you can all see from the new signature with pic we picked up our new Outback 25RSS Friday night. Looking forward to many happy nights & trips in it.

Mark
[/quote]
Congratulations! Did you find it in Batavia? Hope to see you at a Rally next season.

Mike


----------

